
Stay private in Dropbox with Skycryptor - Jivanyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyNQP-qfKLU
======
Jivanyan
Skycryptor provides zero-knowledge solution. It never can get access to user
encryption keys or even search queries. Innovative key management solution
allows to share encrypted files with contacts just via native cloud sharing
experience and our proprietary searchable encryption algorithm keeps all your
files just a few keyword away..

